# Blue screen / memory dumps



## Electrico (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok, since I've let a pc-store built my cpu 1,5 years ago I have been having the same problems all over and over again. My pc gets a blue screen from time to time and resets itself in my windows. Sometimes while using programs like cubase, sometimes when i'm not even doing anything and I just started up my windows. And they say that's because i'm running some 32bit software (cubase) on a 64bit windows but that's ******** cause it even happens when i'm not even opening any of that software...

WINDOWS XP PROFESSIONAL X64 EDITION SERVICE PACK 2

all updates are done (asus, bios,...)

INTEL CORE 2 QUAD
Q8200 @ 2,33 GHZ
ASUS P5Q3 DELUXE/WIFI S775
4 CORSAIR 2048MB
1 WESTERN DIGITAL 500GB 7200/16
1 POV GEFORCE
1 ZALMAN CNPS9500-AT, S775
1 A OPEN QF50D

*I've written some errors down that windows gave me after the restart:*

c:\DOCUME-1\ADMINI-1.DEL\LOCALS-1\Temp\weRbc96.dir00\Mini121410-01.dmp
c:\DOCUME-1\ADMINI-1.DEL\LOCALS-1\Temp\weRbc96.dir00\sysdata.xml


c:\DOCUME-1\ADMINI-1.DEL\LOCALS-1\Temp\weRbc96.dir00\Mini121410-02.dmp
c:\DOCUME-1\ADMINI-1.DEL\LOCALS-1\Temp\weRbc96.dir00\sysdata.xml


*One time my blue screen didn't reset and I had the chance to write all that info down too...*


A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

If this is the first time you’ven seen this stop error screen, restart your computer, if this screen appears again, follow these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed. If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or softaware manufacturer for any windows updates you might need

If problesm continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as cachgin or shadowing. If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press F8 to slecet advanced startup options, and then select save mode.

Technical information:

***STOP: 0x000000D1 (0x000000002EFFFFC, 0X0000000000000002, 0x000000000000000, 0XFFFFFADF28F9E5A4)

*** NDIS.sys – Address FFFFFADF28F9E5A4 base at FFFFFADF28F96000, Datestamp 45d699f1

beginning dump of physical memory.

Physical memory dump complete.

Contact your system administator or technical support group for further assistance


I hope someone can help me here to find what could be causing all this to happen?

Cheers


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

Upgrade your system, Windows 7 Professional would do good


there is no point wasting time and nerves with an almost 10 year old system


----------



## Electrico (Dec 14, 2010)

So you say the reason is my OS? I find that strange to be honest...


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

Nothing strange about it, you have driver issues

also you can't have the most recent updates and security cause of the system


----------

